# Can't live without it!



## lilniki (Jul 15, 2010)

So here is a question to all of you living in Egypt... What do you miss from your home countries that you either cannot find or it is hard to find where you are now?

Sweets, toiletries, electronics... just thoughts even though most conveniences seem to be able to be accessed.

One more little question to tack on, aside from goods, what services do you miss or are more difficult to find?

Thanks and I am looking forward to your thoughts!
-Niki :fish2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I miss fresh air, being able to cross the road without taking my hands in my life.. boots the chemist for just wandering around and picking things up, john west tinned salmon, packets of stuffing mix, Cumberland sausages, smoked haddock.. milk on the doorstep, the fresh smell of grass cuttings. Sunday brunch with all the newspapers at the local beach and the list goes on and on, I can live without these things but I don't like it, but at the top of the list is without doubt is my famil.


----------



## lilniki (Jul 15, 2010)

Whew, thanks for the reply. I most definitely figured there be some things that would be like a child giving his blanky( you can live without it but you really don't want to.)
So for the hard question I really want ask, I have finally met someone that adores me and cares deeply for me (we have been together for 21/2 yrs now) and I feel the same. I am faced with staying here or going to Egypt with out him. He needs to stay here for very good reasons. My hard question is one I know that only I can answer, but thought are appreciated.

Any replies are greatly appreciated and I am more interested in the first post but I thought I would get the hard one out of the way as it is a hard lump in my throat.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

For what reasons do you have to come to Egypt.
For me... if I was in love with someone then I would be with them.


----------



## lilniki (Jul 15, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> For what reasons do you have to come to Egypt.
> For me... if I was in love with someone then I would be with them.


Thats the thing, I do love him very much. Moving to Egypt has been a lifelong dream of mine that has been delayed because of life. Theres that lump again.... the truth of the matter is that I am a roamer, it is almost like I have to be moving around and doing new things.

I have studied anything and everything I can get hands about Egypt since I can remember, and a few months ago it finally came to me, do it. However, then it was as a vacation. Thinking about for so long has brought me to the conclusion that I would not be happy as a tourist, even though I do want to see the touristy stuff I want to be in the thick of it and experience the real deal.


----------



## lilniki (Jul 15, 2010)

*hemming and hawing*



lilniki said:


> Thats the thing, I do love him very much. Moving to Egypt has been a lifelong dream of mine that has been delayed because of life. Theres that lump again.... the truth of the matter is that I am a roamer, it is almost like I have to be moving around and doing new things.
> 
> I have studied anything and everything I can get hands about Egypt since I can remember, and a few months ago it finally came to me, do it. However, then it was as a vacation. Thinking about for so long has brought me to the conclusion that I would not be happy as a tourist, even though I do want to see the touristy stuff I want to be in the thick of it and experience the real deal.
> 
> Niki


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

lilniki said:


> Thats the thing, I do love him very much. Moving to Egypt has been a lifelong dream of mine that has been delayed because of life. Theres that lump again.... the truth of the matter is that I am a roamer, it is almost like I have to be moving around and doing new things.
> 
> I have studied anything and everything I can get hands about Egypt since I can remember, and a few months ago it finally came to me, do it. However, then it was as a vacation. Thinking about for so long has brought me to the conclusion that I would not be happy as a tourist, even though I do want to see the touristy stuff I want to be in the thick of it and experience the real deal.


Forgive me for this indelicate question, but what is your age? I am going to Egypt at a time in my life when my children are just about through with their university studies. Still young enough and active enough to enjoy my experience abroad. 

Love can be a very elusive thing that isn't easily replaced, so please think long and hard about your choices. Life has a habit of throwing different paths in front of both you and your partner, so perhaps your dream of Egypt can be realised later on. 

From what I gather from your earlier posts, you do not have a job (unemployment is high, and Egyptians are given preference for a majority of jobs [see other threads on this forum]), so don't think it will be easy to find something here after you arrive. What attracts you to Egypt isn't going to go away any time soon, so think about all aspects of your life before making such a big decision. Good luck with this process!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

lilniki said:


> lilniki said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the thing, I do love him very much. Moving to Egypt has been a lifelong dream of mine that has been delayed because of life. Theres that lump again.... the truth of the matter is that I am a roamer, it is almost like I have to be moving around and doing new things.
> ...


----------



## lilniki (Jul 15, 2010)

I am most definatley thinking hard about this. No rushing into this one, I am old enough to have learned from most of mistakes and young enough to make some more(sorry about being vague.) That is one of the reasons why I want to do this sooner rather than later, I am at a point in my life where I can do this with freedom to do what is I wish with out having to worry about anyone else (not trying to be mean, just meaning "single, no kids"), and be able to, if I decide it is not right for me, come back to the states and settle down. I cannot however do it the other way round. 

I very much appreciate your replies and concern. I would not throw away something so precious as love for a place that has been around and will be around for a long time. I am aware of the job market and do not plan to come unprepared. 
Thanks again, and don't hold back I can take it.
Niki


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To me the fact that you are asking shows you have doubts about coming and it really isn't up to us to try and persuade you one way or another.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

lilniki said:


> So here is a question to all of you living in Egypt... What do you miss from your home countries that you either cannot find or it is hard to find where you are now?
> 
> Sweets, toiletries, electronics... just thoughts even though most conveniences seem to be able to be accessed.
> 
> ...


mmm . what do I miss . . . :focus:

funny but shops like B&Q, Home Depot (in the USA) . . . . electrical shops like comet and dixons. Cloths are easy, as is food.

Services - errrrrr Egpyt has a better service culture than the UK, you can get a man to come and fix anything and you don't have to wait weeks (how good a job he does is another thing):eyebrows:

The big thing I miss is* Internet shopping* - order and hey it arrives a couple of days later - eBay etc. - in Egypt the websites are mostly rubbish. No on-line ordering.

otherwise easier in Egypt.


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

I have now been living here for almost 5 months, and I can say that the thing I honestly miss the most is the changing weather! Coming from Minnesota, i thought I would never miss it, but let me tell you, the weather here in Egypt (Cairo specifically) is BORING!! Every day is the same, maybe a fluctuation of temp, but everyday is sunny and hot, lol! I thought I would love it, but it is getting old! Give me a severe thunderstorm some day here and I would be much happier  I don't think I ever truely appreciated where I came from, now I definitely do!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

AngieH said:


> I have now been living here for almost 5 months, and I can say that the thing I honestly miss the most is the changing weather! Coming from Minnesota, i thought I would never miss it, but let me tell you, the weather here in Egypt (Cairo specifically) is BORING!! Every day is the same, maybe a fluctuation of temp, but everyday is sunny and hot, lol! I thought I would love it, but it is getting old! Give me a severe thunderstorm some day here and I would be much happier  I don't think I ever truely appreciated where I came from, now I definitely do!


tee hee 
you can choose your weather 
fly home = rain
fly back = no rain
simples:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Libraries and public parks/playgrounds, Craft items, online shopping, and yes thunder storms. The few times it has rained here I run to the window and almost celebrate it for the whole 3 seconds that it lasts.


----------

